# The Cure: To read this and nothing else



## CB123 (Feb 7, 2006)

I had symptoms of severe DP/DR for about 5 months after an incident with marijuana. I was constantly checking to see if I was normal, and with the checking, I was not. I simply could not get over it. The only time I felt normal was while I was weightlifting and clearing my mind. Other times, I would feel like I was living in a dream, and everything was not normal. The world just didn't feel right.

One thing you must do is view this as anxiety and ocd. Just trust me, I am fully recovered and just want to help you misguided fools.

http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache:5iK ... clnk&cd=16
http://72.14.207.104/search?q=cache:-CL ... =clnk&cd=7

You can see that dp is a symptom of OCD and GAD. What I came down to is this: The inital fear (thought popping up) -> the obsession over the fear, catastrophic thoughts -> checking, analyzing to see if your okay -> heavy anxiety, minor panic attacks -> depersonalization

I've read more than many of you on DP/DR. I was convinced that I had the disorder. All it really took to get my mind off of it was my psyc showing me, in the diagnostic book, "Depersonalization disorder cannot be caused by the use of any drugs or alcohol." That got my mind off of it for a few days, and from there, I decided that it was all just my Pure O.

Since then, I have faced my fears and have smoked again. I can truely say that I am back to normal. I do not question this bullshit anymore. I agree with many posters that this site only worsens your condition. You all snowball your fears at eachother and feed off of eachother to create this terrible demon.

Anyways, I will not be visiting here again, because it has already consumed 4 months of my life. I can finally live my life again and it feels great.

Again, its a bitch, but you must see this as I did. This is OCD, trust me. I knew how bad this was. It was the scariest thing that I have ever experienced, which is why I'm coming back here to hopefully help a few of you out.

Good luck!


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

CB123 said:


> Since then, I have faced my fears and have smoked again!


You should really get more information about the THC and DP relation.
You might have some surprise in a near future if you keep on smoking.

Well, your choice but I wouldnt venture with you on that path.

I did the same thing a few years ago, and it cost me 8 years more of DP.

be carefull buddy.


----------



## CB123 (Feb 7, 2006)

What is the relation? To my doctor's knowledge, there is no relation. The relation is psychosomatic. Please give me some info.

I know the primary effects of THC on the body. However, the effects can only last up to 28 days.

Do you know anybody who has symptoms of DP/DR that is not obsessing over it, marijuana induced? If you think your not obsessing, think again.

I feel for those with true dp disorder, I know how it feels and it is terrible.

I once talked to a kid who was 14 who said he had DP/DR after smoking a cig. Now, if we were all afraid of cigs as this kid was, we would panic over it and start to worry.

Now, any information would be greatly appreciated on THC and DP

Thanks


----------



## CB123 (Feb 7, 2006)

I know the primary effects of THC on the body. However, the effects can only last up to 28 days.

Do you know anybody who has symptoms of DP/DR that is not obsessing over it, marijuana induced? If you think your not obsessing, think again.

I feel for those with true dp disorder, I know how it feels and it is terrible.

I once talked to a kid who was 14 who said he had DP/DR after smoking a cig. Now, if we were all afraid of cigs as this kid was, we would panic over it and start to worry.

Now, any information would be greatly appreciated on THC and DP

Thanks,
CB


----------



## Hopefull1 (May 12, 2006)

It is always great news to hear that someone has overcome this. Did you do this through medication, therapy or just changing your thought process?


----------



## CB123 (Feb 7, 2006)

I took meds for OCD, which I have always had. After getting tired of the side-effects from the meds, I came to my senses and decided that I was blowing this up to an extreme extent. After about a week of not thinking about it, I suddenly relaized that I was normal, and when I think about the times when I felt dp'd, I laugh.

All of you are so obsessive. I'm just trying to put this message out there. There is no secret to overcoming this, it is psychosomatic.

Again, and information on THC and its relation to DPD would be greatly appreciated.

When I was at my peak of dp, I decided to vist someone who had dpd. Trust me, many of you do not have it. His name was Jerry, he could not even pay attention to what I was saying. He was not worried whatsoever.

One thing that I forgot to mention: DP is a symptom, not a disorder. DPD cannot be caused by drugs. You are simply feeling the symptom of DP, not experiencing the disorder itself. I was told this by my doctor and it helped me greatly about 2 months prior to my recovery.

Many who argue with me: You are not arguing with me, it is your OCD that is arguing with me.

Please, everybody, come to your damn senses.


----------



## userdp (Sep 2, 2005)

> One thing that I forgot to mention: DP is a symptom, not a disorder. DPD cannot be caused by drugs. You are simply feeling the symptom of DP, not experiencing the disorder itself


So drug induced DP is not possible. I just thought I had my cause etc.

I felt of a motorcycle with a heavy concussion After almost a week I did eat some pure hashies. After 2 and a half hour I completely DP/DR. etc.
For years I thougt a had a braindamage. But I had te picture complete when i know that the hash has caused it, and I have no permanent brain damage.

After reading this post I am not convinced about it. So I feel very bad now.

greetz.

Wilter


----------



## heahippo (Jun 29, 2006)

"One thing you must do is view this as anxiety and ocd. Just trust me, I am fully recovered and just want to help you misguided fools."

There's actually a plethora of conditions that cause/exacerbate DP/DR, and they involve a lot of chemical pathways that aren't mapped out very well yet. But, you're so much more well read than everyone, you should know that right? Calling anyone who doesn't have an identical brain chemistry as you a misguided fool is like calling someone who recovers from a car accident differently than you misguided.

"You can see that dp is a symptom of OCD and GAD. What I came down to is this: The inital fear (thought popping up) -> the obsession over the fear, catastrophic thoughts -> checking, analyzing to see if your okay -> heavy anxiety, minor panic attacks -> depersonalization

I've read more than many of you on DP/DR. I was convinced that I had the disorder. All it really took to get my mind off of it was my psyc showing me, in the diagnostic book, "Depersonalization disorder cannot be caused by the use of any drugs or alcohol." That got my mind off of it for a few days, and from there, I decided that it was all just my Pure O."

Depersonalization can be caused by a screwed up circadian rhythm, which marijuana is very capable of disrupting. And as for being a symptom of OCD and GAD, you're right, it very well can be...it can also be a symptom of many other psychological disorders, a chronic disorder of its own, or a temporary response to stress. Maybe you had those symptoms because of your OCD...that's great you figured it out for yourself, but not everyone is the same as you.


----------



## Eric8 (Jun 30, 2006)

let's face it though, most of us who are here are not experiening chemical reactions that are causing the DP. Stress releases hormones into the blood which can make one feel unreal, and if youre constantly stressed they can take time to be worked out of the system. However, stress reaction to a traumatic or nagging event usually causes people to withdraw into themselves and then wonder why they feel that way. once the fear is gone and problems are dealt with , the DP gradually lifts


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

Psychoanalytic psychotherapy cured me of anxiety and depression. No anxiety, no depression, and no more Zoloft.


----------



## dandadandan (Sep 28, 2006)

http://www.inchem.org/documents/pims/pl ... urological

CHECK REF 9.2

dpd can be cannabis induced trust me i woke up after a spliff seven months ago and was in a dream world which i've been living in since. there might not be any exact proof that cannabis can trigger dpd but there's more proof to say it does wqhen people who are actually suffering from it disagree with doctors who have never even seen the drug. think of us like guinni pigs we know best


----------

